# FR: nous allons / nous irons



## MAPJEN

Bonjour, 

J'ai une question sur le present et le futur simple. J'ai toujours la meme probléme avec ca.

The context of my question is the following:
In the next sentence, should i use the present or the furtur simple?

*Nous allons charger ce camion demain matin. (Présent)

OU

Nous irons charger ce camion demain matin? (Futur simple)

*Merci beaucoup en avance,


----------



## maymaaay

J'aurais tendance à dire que ça dépendra de la distance : dire "nous allons" peut faire penser à une distance proche (ex. "nous allons passer à table"), tandis que dire "nous irons" fera plus penser à une plus grande distance (ex. "nous irons leur rendre visite"). Donc si ton camion se trouve à un lieu où tu y seras demain matin, je dirais plutôt "nous allons le charger", si pas, "nous irons".


----------



## MAPJEN

Merci beaucoup. Okay, quand une object est proche de moi, je dois dire Nous allons?
Et quand un object est a une plus grande distance, je dois dire irons.


----------



## moustic

Not much difference in English, if it's any help:

Nous allons charger ... -> we're going to load ...
Nous irons charger ... -> we will go and load ...
Nous chargerons ... -> we will load ...


----------



## MAPJEN

Merci beacoup


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,



 S'agissant de l'expression d'une action future et *indépendamment de toute distance à parcourir*, "*aller + infinitif*" exprime ce que l'on dénomme "le futur* proche*". 

Ex. : "Il est 23 h, je vais bientôt me coucher." On peut aussi employer ici le futur simple,mais avec de préférence avec "bientôt" ou un synonyme : "Il est 23 h, j'irai bientôt me coucher." (De préférence à : "Il est 23 h, j'irai me coucher.")


Sinon, pour reprendre ton exemple, MAPJEN, "nous irons, à Toulouse, charger ce camion demain matin*" (idée de distance à parcourir). *


----------



## SouthParkSpecialist

Pour moi le futur simple est juste plus soutenu que le présent dans ce cas, car les deux sont utilisables.

"Dès que j'ai terminé, je te téléphone" : ici la principale est au présent et je n'utiliserais ce temps qu'avec de la famille ou un ami, alors que :
"Lorsque j'aurai terminé, je te téléphonerai" me semble plus soutenu.

Sinon je suis d'accord avec l'idée de distance! Mais si on me demande quand je rentre en France, je dirai sans doute "Je ne rentre qu'en 2017" et pourtant la date est éloignée...


----------



## Roméo31

Entendu pour la différence de registre de langue.

Pour la réponse à la question de savoir quand on rentre en France, l'indicatif présent et le futur peuvent s'employer.
Quand rentrez-vous/rentres-tu/rentrerez-vous/rentreras-tu en France ? Je rentrerai en 2017/Je ne rentre qu'en 2017/Je rentre en 2017...

Toutes ces phrases sont grammaticalement correctes, mais ne se valent pas stylistiquement et n'appartiennent pas toutes au même registre.


----------



## SouthParkSpecialist

Oui justement, c'est ce que j'essayais d'expliquer. Beaucoup parlent de distance, mais je pense que tout se joue au niveau du registre de langue car je dirai à mon frère "je rentre qu'en 2017" et à un patron "je ne rentrerai qu'en 2017". 

Mais il faut noter que le verbe utilisé dans le poste d'origine est "aller" :> je vais, (...) nous allons... Et c'est un usage très particulier. "Je vais manger, nous allons charger le camion"... Ce verbe échappe aux considérations de registre et est utilisé lorsque l'action à venir est proche, selon moi, chose qui n'est pas valable pour les autres verbes...


----------



## Roméo31

Tout à fait d'accord ; j'ai d'ailleurs signalé le cas du futur proche. 

On retrouve la notion de niveau de langue dans ces phrases : Demain,_ j'irai _à Toulouse pour charger ce camion. Demain, nous _allons aller_ à (le reste sans changement). Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## SouthParkSpecialist

J'approuve vos remarques sur ce sujet!

Tout à fait d'accord, l'exemple est parfait d'ailleurs. Votre deuxième phrase me choque à l'oreille, je ne sais pas pour vous! Même si on peut l'entendre dans la rue, dans les cafés, je trouve qu'utiliser deux fois de suite le verbe aller gêne un peu niveau fluidité de la langue : donc j'approuve totalement la différence de registre car cette phrase-ci est définitivement d'un registre familier et "j'irai à Toulouse" d'un registre soutenu!


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Les deux phrases n'ont pas le même sens et les deux sont au futur.
La phrase "*Nous allons charger ce camion demain matin*" est un futur proche. Le verbe _aller_ est ici un auxiliaire de temps qui suivi d'un verbe à l'infinitif. Cette phrase a un sens très proche de "*Nous chargerons ce camion demain matin*".

L'autre phrase "*Nous irons charger ce camion demain matin*" a aussi un sens futur. Cette fois-ci, le verbe aller à son sens _normal_, qui indique un déplacement. Il est au futur simple.
La phrase pourrait s'écrire "*Nous irons à cet endroit pour charger ce camion demain matin*" et elle pourrait se mettre au futur proche "*Nous allons aller charger ce camion dans un instant*".


----------



## Roméo31

SouthParkSpecialist said:


> J'approuve vos remarques sur ce sujet!
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord, l'exemple est parfait d'ailleurs. Votre deuxième phrase me choque à l'oreille, je ne sais pas pour vous! Même si on peut l'entendre dans la rue, dans les cafés, je trouve qu'utiliser deux fois de suite le verbe aller gêne un peu niveau fluidité de la langue : donc j'approuve totalement la différence de registre car cette phrase-ci est définitivement d'un registre familier et "j'irai à Toulouse" d'un registre soutenu!



Entendu.
(Précision si besoin est : "Nous *allons aller* ..." a été écrit pour exemplifier justement la différence de registre.)

@Tittornade : Accord sur toute la ligne, sous la légère réserve que "Nous allons aller" n'appartiendrait pas au style surveillé ! (Cf. messages 10 et 11, si nécessaire.)


----------



## TitTornade

Roméo31 said:


> @Tittornade : Accord sur toute la ligne, sous la légère réserve que "Nous allons aller" n'appartiendrait pas au style surveillé ! (Cf. messages 10 et 11, si nécessaire.)





Pour ma part, j'emploie et j'entends couramment employer des constructions du type :
"je vais y aller", "nous allons y aller"
"je vais aller dormir" ; "je vais aller faire des courses" ; "on va aller en vacances à tel endroit..."

Mais, j'emploie plus rarement le "nous" à l'oral, effectivement.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux comparer entre "je vais aller" et "j'irai", puisque leur sens peut être très proche ou plutôt différent. 
J'imagine qu'à l'écrit, le futur proche est moins souvent employé qu'à l'oral


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Et "vous allez aller à l'eau", qu'est-ce ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Voir aussi : FR: on ira visiter / on va visiter - grammaire


----------

